# Dale Hollow high water fishing



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I've never fished the lake when it is falling. What will the smallies do if the water starts falling when I get there?

I'll be there on 4/6 for a few days.
The lake level was almost up to 653 this morning.
The only good thing I can hope for is that they will be letting a lot of water go during my time there.

Thanks


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just got back from a few days down there. Water was VRY high and very muddy. Caught all good fish cranking bluffs in creek arms adjacent to back of creeks. Weather sucked, but smallie fishing was pretty good.


----------



## mjhelectric (Mar 15, 2009)

Heading down weds march 23,24,25,26,27 can't wait same time as last year we burnt the large mouth up no smallies hope to turn that around this year.Seems the water is goiing to be the same as last year.Let you know.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

mjhelectric said:


> Heading down weds march 23,24,25,26,27 can't wait same time as last year we burnt the large mouth up no smallies hope to turn that around this year.Seems the water is goiing to be the same as last year.Let you know.


Thanks !
Looking forward to see how you all did.
Best of luck and leave a few for me.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Best trip I ever had in the winter down there was with high water...fish were holding within 10-15 feet of the banks. Good luck!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Shakedown.
I'll be fishing in the tree tops !


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I have had some good days down there when the water was in the bushes. Toss a senko in the bush amd let it fall. Caught many bass this way a few years ago. The best part was you would catch all 3, smallies, spots and largemouth. Another good pattern was to find debris blown into the back of a pocket amd just pitch a jig like you do up here for largemouth. The smaller main lake pockets were best. When you can get a windy day toss a spinnerbait along any bush or log you can find. Again i did best in smaller pockets off the main lake. Casting a jerkbait till your arm falls off usually will get some fish along with a craw colored crankbait like a dt6 or bandit 300. Have also done good with a firetiger dt6 along 45 degree banks. Your bait will never hit bottom but they still eat it. Most of the time we fish the lower end of the lake around cedar hill. Here is what a spinnerbait on a windy day can do for you in one of those small pockets i talked about. 6lb 12 oz slickhead! 48 degree water.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Almost forgot. My dad just moved down there about 20 minutes from the lake. He has not got to fish yet since they are unpacking all their stuff, but in the future if you are going down there pm me and i can tell you how he is catching them. Also he has a ranger 188 down there and is always looking for someone to fish with. Let me know once he settles in he could probably take someone from ogf out if they come down. The best part is you can leave your boat at home. He is strickly a bass fisherman so i doubt you get him to fish for anything else. Maybe next time a group heads down he can meet up and hang out with ya all.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Marshall...I exchanged PM's with your dad right before I headed down in Feb, asking him if he had room for another son. What we getting "dad" for christmas this year?


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Marshall said:


> I have had some good days down there when the water was in the bushes. Toss a senko in the bush amd let it fall. Caught many bass this way a few years ago. The best part was you would catch all 3, smallies, spots and largemouth. Another good pattern was to find debris blown into the back of a pocket amd just pitch a jig like you do up here for largemouth. The smaller main lake pockets were best. When you can get a windy day toss a spinnerbait along any bush or log you can find. Again i did best in smaller pockets off the main lake. Casting a jerkbait till your arm falls off usually will get some fish along with a craw colored crankbait like a dt6 or bandit 300. Have also done good with a firetiger dt6 along 45 degree banks. Your bait will never hit bottom but they still eat it. Most of the time we fish the lower end of the lake around cedar hill. Here is what a spinnerbait on a windy day can do for you in one of those small pockets i talked about. 6lb 12 oz slickhead! 48 degree water.


Thanks for the info Marshall.
We always stay at Cedar Hill. If you are there in early April I'm sure we've seen each other.
Awesome fish you caught!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I imagine once he gets settled down with the massive migration south he will be ready to go. Im guessing we could get him a fnf rig but i guess he will buy one soon. All i know is that his place has a spare bedroom and a couple couches which will make lodging pretty cheap! Hey shake, Im positive if you get ahold of him and go down there he would take ya in just like he was your father and im sure mom would feed ya well.


----------



## mjhelectric (Mar 15, 2009)

Marshall your a lucky man,my father also retired and moved 2-mins from star point it was allways his dream. Spent 10 wonderful years down there with him before he past 1 and half years ago,still have family there my cousin owns sportsmen lodge motel on rt 111 also have aunts and uncles at star point .I didnt think Id ever go back but I know my dad would want me to continue to enjoy the awesome lake as he did .Good high water report.Heres 1 from last March .12 of us going back to east port next week cant wait.Good luck to all this year.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I usually stay at Star Point a couple times a year. Nathan is a great guy. What a awesome lake.


----------



## mjhelectric (Mar 15, 2009)

yep,met nathan couple times he is the nephew of Tommy Copeland I beleive who used to own star point back when it was doing very well, good people all around that lake.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

TURKEY09 said:


> I usually stay at Star Point a couple times a year. Nathan is a great guy. What a awesome lake.


Couldn't have said it better.......


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are some nice fish my buddy Chris and I caught at Dale this weekend. We caught fish on jerkbaits, a few on spinnerbaits and several nice smallies on tubes. The one little bass in a picture inhaled that 5 1/2 inch rogue I was throwing.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Fished Sun-Wed. - Water still up and from 46 to 51 deg's. 3 of the 4 days the fish where on points, on or close to main lake. Colder the water, deeper the fish (16-20'). When it finally warmed up they moved into 7-10'. One day we got a good blow out of the west and points went cold, we could only hit them on the main lake bluffs (keeping the Skeeter from smashing into the rocks was fun....). Threw all the std. stuff (crank, spinnerbait, whirly bee and jig), all fish came off the crankbait. Even with water up, they where NOT deep in the creeks or in the bushes yet. With the warmer stuff since we left last Wed, I would assume they are getting back in there now. Looking forward to next year. 
- HQ for the trip - Willow Grove (great cabins and centrally located)
- Luhr Jehnsen "Hot Lipps" - Crystal Craw and Hot Texas Red.
- 2 Boats, 4 guys - 56 Smallmouth and 2 large mouth
- Big Fish - 5.6 LM and 4.6 SM
Hope this helps for anyone headed down soon. Good Luck - Be Safe!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice catch(s) Redhawk! 

Thanks for the report ChillerFish!

I have to wait until 4-6 to start fishing :>(


----------

